# Dover overnight Marine Parade?



## jeffscarborough (Jun 28, 2018)

As the title of the post, off to France next Friday morning. Will be arriving late Thursday and leaving early Friday. I have used Marine Parade many times before but not since last September.
Is it still possible?


----------



## alcam (Jun 28, 2018)

jeffscarborough said:


> As the title of the post, off to France next Friday morning. Will be arriving late Thursday and leaving early Friday. I have used Marine Parade many times before but not since last September.
> Is it still possible?



Went past yesterday morning couple of vans there . It wasn't accessible from the port side approach for a while though , quick look as I drove past , think that may have changed . You can certainly access it from the other end .
You may get inundated with different information about this but friend of mine used it a few weeks ago , no problems


----------



## cliveandann (Jun 29, 2018)

We'll be there Sunday night.   Hopefully there are some defined motorhome bays free as ours takes up 2 car spaces.  There are other options :-

From Dover District Council Website
Motorhome parking in the Dover district is available in all our car parks providing the length of the motorhome does not exceed the maximum length of a single parking bay.
If the length of the motorhome exceeds the length of a single bay, then parking is available  at  Maison Dieu Car Park where vehicles can occupy two bays.  However, the vehicles must clearly display two current pay and display tickets.  Motorhomes must not park in bays specifically designated for other users (coach parking bays, taxi ranks, bus stops etc).


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 29, 2018)

We were there in May, outside the flats seemed to be ok , no marked bays I think


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 29, 2018)

NO, they have a TRO in place banning motorhomes from the entire seafront,  The sign are specific ,cars and motorcycles only no MH or caravans.
People keep trying it on but they are in danger of getting a  ticket.  The parking morons drive around at night in a white van with Dover logo on it . They book lorries parked up waiting to deliver to the industrial area and Tescos all over. They get paid by results for be it on your own head if you try it.


----------



## AndyC (Jun 29, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> NO, they have a TRO in place banning motorhomes from the entire seafront,  The sign are specific ,cars and motorcycles only no MH or caravans.



Which TRO is it and when was it introduced?


----------



## Byronic (Jun 29, 2018)

There's supposed to be overnight parking tolerated at "The Monument"?
Not sure where it is, but supposedly near at hand to the ferry terminal.
Perhaps GWAY can enlighten he's a Dover soul.

These days I arrange to get to Dover about an hour before sailing and
if that happens to be late at night, I just park up in Calais at the Cite
Europe for an overnight.   Dover = Hassle these days.


----------



## ozzy1955 (Jun 29, 2018)

*over night near Dover*

I stayed at a pub stop in Folkstone in May The Nailbox, very welcoming landlord said no probs no cost just have a beer, they do not do food tho. and only 20mins to port. we left at 4am. sure I put it on the POI'S, make sure you use the entrance to the side of the pub to the carpark.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Vivo (Jun 30, 2018)

*The Monument*

I think this is the Monument overlooking the Straights. Last time we tried to stay there it was covered with No Overnight signs


----------



## jann (Jun 30, 2018)

The parking at the monument has been popular for a long time,the signs have been put up in the last few years.It is a rough road to get to.sometimes locals tell motorhomes not to use it.
We have started using Canterbury park and ride and making the most out of using the bus into town.This makes a good start to the holidays.Also use it on the way back because it makes our return journey a bit shorter the following day.


----------



## alcam (Jul 3, 2018)

AndyC said:


> Which TRO is it and when was it introduced?



Curious about this myself . Previous thread on this subject , if I remember correctly , said that you could park at [or next to] Marine parade , council preferred [recommended] other spots ? Don't remember TRO


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jul 6, 2018)

Spent last night there, parked up the far end away from the port. Had to move down to the other end at 03.00 as it was so noisy, motorbike with no silencer revving up and Eastern Europeans shouting and singing ouside us. Quiet outside the flats for the last 3 hours of the night.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 6, 2018)

jann said:


> The parking at the monument has been popular for a long time,the signs have been put up in the last few years.It is a rough road to get to.sometimes locals tell motorhomes not to use it.
> We have started using Canterbury park and ride and making the most out of using the bus into town.This makes a good start to the holidays.Also use it on the way back because it makes our return journey a bit shorter the following day.



Use Canterbury P&R whenever going across channel.  Its a pity they restrict entry to before 8:30 pm as it can be a mad dash to ensure you beat the deadline.  OP has earl start so not convient


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jun 12, 2019)

We have often stayed overnight at the western end away from the port but not been for a couple of years. Now that the redevelopment of the Western Docks is nearing completion what is the current status of overnighting on the seafront road?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 12, 2019)

There was going to be a  van park at Granville gardens  just a short distance back from the front for use at night, BUT they reinstated to height  barrier at 2 metres.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jun 20, 2019)

GWAYGWAY said:


> There was going to be a  van park at Granville gardens  just a short distance back from the front for use at night, BUT they reinstated to height  barrier at 2 metres.



That's a shame, but I'm not surprised. Here at Portsmouth there's a Park & Ride car park opposite the ferry port but it also has height barriers. It doesn't make any sense! So is overnight parking currently permitted on the seafront road? Need to find out as we are heading that way next week.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 26, 2019)

MollsPhot said:


> That's a shame, but I'm not surprised. Here at Portsmouth there's a Park & Ride car park opposite the ferry port but it also has height barriers. It doesn't make any sense! So is overnight parking currently permitted on the seafront road? Need to find out as we are heading that way next week.



NO, do not risk it  There are definite prohibition signs allowing cars and motorbikes only.


----------



## alcam (Jun 28, 2019)

GWAYGWAY said:


> NO, do not risk it  There are definite prohibition signs allowing cars and motorbikes only.



Got into Dover last night too late for Canterbury p&r (seems daft 8.30 curfew ?) . Marine parade rammed , over 30 motorhomes, mostly British .
Went to Maison Dieu carpark , peaceful night , 4 or 5 other vans .
 Couple of pints in The Lanes , unusual bar (?) well worth a visit . Mostly Kent ales and ciders . English wines .
Good coffee and bacon sandwich in Mean Bean this morning .
My opinion of Dover has changed


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2019)

alcam said:


> Got into Dover last night too late for Canterbury p&r (seems daft 8.30 curfew ?)



Set alarm and arrive at Canterbury earlier      :idea:

I know the " official " cut off is 20.30 but i`ve seen them still coming in as late as 22.00 when i`ve done the last walk to the bins to get rid of the rubbish.


----------



## alcam (Jun 28, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Set alarm and arrive at Canterbury earlier      :idea:
> 
> I know the " official " cut off is 20.30 but i`ve seen them still coming in as late as 22.00 when i`ve done the last walk to the bins to get rid of the rubbish.



More a case of ferry captain putting his foot down than setting alarm . 
Did think of chancing it at Canterbury but was happy with Dover . Free parking AND decent pub . The Gate at Canterbury is typical of everything I dislike in modern 'pubs'


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Jun 28, 2019)

alcam said:


> More a case of ferry captain putting his foot down than setting alarm .
> Did think of chancing it at Canterbury but was happy with Dover . Free parking AND decent pub . The Gate at Canterbury is typical of everything I dislike in modern 'pubs'



I think the 2030 closing of the P+R is based on the bus stopping and the staff in the office finishing. If somebody has witnessed later entry maybe Kent CCC were playing a match, when I think the bus and P+R operate late, because the bus serves the stop at the ground.

As far as the comment on The Gate pub and people recommending it, I had not looked in there till last visit to the P+R. We did not even stay for a drink - atmosphere was not my idea of a pub - just a bar and eatery run by a chain.


I had started to get reluctant to recommend the P+R because it was getting so busy, but now they have organised the overspill CP officially there is plenty of room.

I am in regular contact with the Manager for Car Parks, a very approachable guy, and we had a meeting last year where he was seeking my advice about what facilities they should provide at the new MH facility at Wincheap P+R.

In the past when approaching Canterbury from the north on the A2 one had to exit and drive quite a way on minor roads. A new A2 Junction is being created at Wincheap and part of that development is to extend the P+R there and provide MH spaces and service facilities. It will be easier access than continuing to the 'Bridge' exit to backtrack to the New Dover Rd. P+R.

All praise to Canterbury Council, but especially to Colin the Manager. Between them they provide excellent facilities and I think Wincheap could be even better, possibly two service points.

One of the guys in the existing P+R office came out of retirement just because Colin, his old boss, is running it - says a lot.

I would love to take a few councils round there to see what can be done.

Geoff


----------



## daygoboy (Jun 28, 2019)

Overnight the ferry terminal areas themselves are not exactly crowded, wouldn't
be too much of an imposition if an overnight was allowed, say after 9:00pm for 
people with tickets for early following morning crossings.
Something that used to be allowed at Portsmouth, (may still be so).


----------

